# Roman  Hartung der 8auer testet X570 Chipsatz(Leistungsaufnahme)und vergleich zu X470 Chipsatz



## Brexzidian7794 (9. Juli 2019)

Sehr interessante Infos zu dem aktuellem X570 Chipsatz in diesem Test.
Und der vergleich zum vorheringen Chipsatz x470 und die Erkenntnis warum überhaupt ein
aktiv Lüfter überhaupt auf jenem X570 verwendet wird.
Viel spaß beim Video,Roman  Hartung hat viel Zeit und arbeit investiert und die Ergebnisse
können sich sehen lassen.

X570-Chipsatz verbraucht doppelt so viel wie sein Vorgaenger - Hardwareluxx

grüße Brex


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (10. Juli 2019)

Der macht klasse Videos. Schaue ihn sehr gerne.
Auch toll wie er zeigt, das ein Chipsatzlüfter gar nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Ellina (14. Juli 2019)

Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Der macht klasse Videos. Schaue ihn sehr gerne.
> Auch toll wie er zeigt, das ein Chipsatzlüfter gar nicht notwendig ist.



Sagen wir anders, In prinzip nicht notwendig sind. Aber die Bord-hersteller haben sich was gedacht. Blos für Den8auer ist es wie für viele andere Unlogisch da es keinen wirklichen effekt bringt.
Wegen Leistungsaufnahme und co muss man nochmal später detailert schauen.


----------



## Ellina (15. Juli 2019)

Nachtrag:

AGESA-Update für vollen Boost? Ryzen 3900X Wiederholungstest + Arbeitsspeicher Skalierung Quelle; Youtube Der8auer

Gibt es ein Update zu den Thema. Es geht um die Agesa version 1002 und die neuere Version 1003.

Mit der Frage ob und wie die versprochenen 4,6 GHZ von AMD zu Stande kommen oder halt auch nicht.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (16. Juli 2019)

Also lügt AMD laut Roman oder wie? Was ist das Ergebnis seines Tests? Verstehe ich nicht, arbeitet AMD noch an den Biosen rum? Sodass der versprochene Takt erreicht wird? Oder wurden (wir) verarscht?


----------



## Ellina (16. Juli 2019)

Dass ist Schwer zu sagen. Aber nach Romans Test wird der Boost-Takt des Turbos selbst mit der neusten Bios version oder was die auch immer aus macht nicht unbedingt erreicht.

Kann sein dass andere modelle da besser takten aber Roman testet ja nicht ohne grund entweder mit ne Guten Luftkühler oder mit ne AiO. Die Custom Wasserkühlung wird wohl eher schwirig höchstens für ne machbarkeits-Studie. (Aber ist auch irrlevant da es nicht zum Thema gehöhert)

Wenn man die Aussagen sich an höhret in den News soll ja angeblich amd da sauer auf die Bord-Partner sein weil die was für den Ryzen 3er angekündigt (Getisert) haben und AMD sie zurück pfieft.

Hier ist ab zu warten wie die bords reagieren wenn die nochmals verbesserte version drausen ist. Ob der Takt erreicht wird oder halt nicht. (Turbo-Takt)


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Juli 2019)

Gut, daß ich nun locker noch bis Jahresende mit dem Neukauf abwarten und den Markt gründlich beobachten kann.
Das gibt sicher Stoff für einige neue interessante Threads hier!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2019)

Nein, bitte nicht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. Juli 2019)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Also lügt AMD laut Roman oder wie? Was ist das Ergebnis seines Tests? Verstehe ich nicht, arbeitet AMD noch an den Biosen rum? Sodass der versprochene Takt erreicht wird? Oder wurden (wir) verarscht?



Im ersten Video gehts um die Leistungsaufnahme bzw.den X570 Chipsatz und wieviel abwärme der erzeugt und ob überhaupt eine aktivie Chipsatzlüfter nötig wäre.

Das 2te Video mit dem aktuelleren Agesa gehts darum ob,s  die CPU den maximale Boost bzw. CPU Takt erreichen tut,das sind 2 verschiedene Themen nicht verwechseln.

Noch was  zum 2ten Video(maximal Boost bei CPU),da hat AMD unbedingt zu den neueren AGESA geraten auch den Chipsatztreiber für das Mainboard zu installieren
weil ohne den weniger Performence erreicht werde.Ich glaube dazu gabs auch schon einige Test,s was eine Verbesserung ergab je nach dem im welchem Modus die CPU lief
und vom CPU Kühler auch abhängig.

grüße Brex


----------



## Ex3cut3r (17. Juli 2019)

Verbesserung ja, aber der Takt der auf dem Karton/Box steht, wird immer noch nicht erreicht! Also, AMD was soll das bitte? Eine Klarstellung voran es hakt wäre echt mal löblich.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juli 2019)

Kann sich ja nur um wenige 100 MHz handeln und das merkt in der Praxis keiner, außerdem wird es für die jeweiligen Boards noch eine Reihe BIOS-Updates geben, wonach sich auch noch was verbessern kann.
Bei so neuen CPUs muß man etwas Geduld haben und über Preis-/Leistung kann sich bei Zen1, Zen+ und Zen2 nun wirklich niemand ernsthaft beschweren!


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2019)

Sag das mal den Leuten die damit arbeiten und somit tagtäglich Zeit verlieren.
Heisst wiederum, dass die Arbeit länger dauert und teurer wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juli 2019)

Meinst du da machen vielleicht 150 Mhz weniger Boosttakt wirklich was aus? 

Bei einer soliden Kühlung sollte der Boosttakt auf allen Kernen doch relativ gut ausfallen und einen enormen Schritt nach vorne bedeuten, gegenüber Zen+ und die Preise sind auch akzeptabel, da kann sich eigentlich niemand beklagen.
Der einzige Flop ist meiner Ansicht nach der Chipsatzlüfter und auch ein wenig der relativ hohe Verbrauch des Chipsatzes, das hätte man in 7nm-Bauweise wohl wesentlich besser lösen können, hier zählt für mich auch das Preisargument nicht, denn die X570-Boards finde ich momentan insgesamt einfach überteuert.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2019)

Jetzt werden aus wenigen 100MHz auf einmal 150MHz, hast du Angst, du könntest Unrecht haben.
Gib doch mal richtige Werte an.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juli 2019)

Ich hab keine Werte, gehe aber einfach mal davon aus, das es nicht mehr als ca. 200 MHz sein werden, vielleicht auch weniger, je nach Einzelfall.
Gehst du davon aus, daß die BIOSe schon alle final und vollkommen ausgreift sind, nach so kurzer Zeit?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

Nein, wir müssen alle mindestens noch ein halbes Jahr warten, bevor wir eine Ryzen 2 kaufen können.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2019)

Du weißt doch selber, daß die ersten BIOSe einer neuen Plattform mitunter noch Bugs haben und die volle Leistung der CPUs mitunter erst mit späteren Versionen erreicht werden kann.
Außerdem ist jede CPU anders, siehst du ja an meinem R5-2600 der sich nicht stabil über 4,0 GHz übertakten läßt und dafür schon gut 1,4 Volt braucht. Andere R5-2600 lassen sich weiter übertakten, bei mitunter sogar einer niedrigeren VCore und ebenso wird es auch mit dem Boosttakt aussehen, vielleicht gibt es hier Ausreißer, die den Takt eben nicht schaffen, manchen schaffen es vielleicht nach einem BIOS-Update... 

Wer sich eine brandneue Plattform mit CPU kauft, die erst paar Tage verfügbar ist, sollte schon etwas Geduld haben und ggfs. ein neueres BIOS einspielen, wenn es irgendwo hakt oder die Leistung noch nicht 100%ig überzeugt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

Red es dir halt schön.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (18. Juli 2019)

Nö. Wieso soll ich Geduld haben? Intel schafft es doch auch die versprochen Turbo Taktraten zu liefern und das zum Rls. Was AMD hier macht, ist vollkommen unverständlich und nach momentanen Stand eine Täuschung, auf der Packung steht 4,6 Ghz Boost! Dieser muss also auch erreicht werden. Punkt. Tut er es nicht, wäre endlich mal ein Statement von AMD angebracht,  warum diese nicht erreicht werden, bisher sehe ich aber nix was auch irgendwie eine Erklärung wäre. Sehr sehr schwach, man muss es einfach mal sagen, das hat nix mit Hate oder Fanboy Phrasen zu tun.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2019)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Nö. Wieso soll ich Geduld haben? Intel schafft es doch auch die versprochen Turbo Taktraten zu liefern und das zum Rls. Was AMD hier macht, ist vollkommen unverständlich und nach momentanen Stand eine Täuschung, auf der Packung steht 4,6 Ghz Boost! Dieser muss also auch erreicht werden. Punkt. Tut er es nicht, wäre endlich mal ein Statement von AMD angebracht,  warum diese nicht erreicht werden, bisher sehe ich aber nix was auch irgendwie eine Erklärung wäre. Sehr sehr schwach, man muss es einfach mal sagen, das hat nix mit Hate oder Fanboy Phrasen zu tun.


Du vergisst nur das Intel viel mehr finanzielle Möglichkeiten hat und AMD nicht so sehr.

Aber bei Intel war ja auch länger stillstand darüber redest du nicht.

Die Skylake Architektur die bis heute noch genutzt wird zum Beispiel.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juli 2019)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Nö. Wieso soll ich Geduld haben? Intel schafft es doch auch die versprochen Turbo Taktraten zu liefern und das zum Rls.



Na toll, ich erinnere mich noch an meinen Haswell, der bei Prime95 ohne oc nach einigen Sekunden die 90°C-Marke erreichte und das trotz luxuriösem Aftermarketkühler mit 140mm-Lüfter @  1200 U/min und übertriebener Gehäusedurchlüftung.
Das nicht verlöten des IHS wird also als akzeptabel hin genommen, über viele Generationen hinweg, aber wenn bei einem AMD-Launch mal nicht sofort der Boosttakt auf alles Boards mit jeder CPU zu 100% erreicht wird, das kann nicht hingenommen werden? 
Ist doch auch möglich, daß mal eine CPU einen Defekt hat und deswegen der Boosttakt nicht erreicht wird?
Meinst du das kommt nur bei AMD vor? 
Nur zur Info, ich hatte z.B. 2004 einen defekten (angeblich) nagelneuen Pentium4-540.

Spectre und Meltdown findest du vermutlich auch eher akzeptabel, als vielleicht 100-200 MHz weniger Boosttakt? 

Edit:
Denk mal noch an die Taktreduktion von manchen Intel-CPUs bei massiver AVX-Nutzung!


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Geht die Intel CPU bei AVX unter den normalen Standardtakt?
Dein Haswell hat doch die Leistung, also wo ist das Problem.
Komischerweise hatte ich keine Temperaturprobleme mit dem 4770K und das ohne köpfen und Luxuskühler.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2019)

Frag die Leute hier, die sich mit Intel-CPU wirklich gut auskennen, meine letzten Erfahrungen mit Intel-CPUs liegen ja etwa 3 Jahre zurück, abgesehen von meinem kleinen i3-2100 im Zweitrechner, der immernoch brav seinen Dienst tut seit 2011!


----------



## Ellina (19. Juli 2019)

Mein Intel CPU boostet bis 4,3 ghz und unter AVX (offset 3*100=300mhz) Taket er dann nur noch bei 4.0ghz.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2019)

Wurde/wird das denn von intel auch so publiziert, daß der bei AVX mit dem Takt runter geht?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Intel gibt einen Basetakt und einen möglichen Boosttakt an.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juli 2019)

Geschickt, mit Betonung auf "möglich", was ja nicht bedeutet, daß etwas garantiert wird, oder versteh ich grade was falsch?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Der Standardtakt ist garantiert.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Geschickt, mit Betonung auf "möglich", was ja nicht bedeutet, daß etwas garantiert wird, oder versteh ich grade was falsch?



Wie sollten sie das auch anders formulieren?
Da gibt es ein paar Variablen die nicht kalkulierbar sind.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2019)

Und warum wird dann AMD von einigen hier dafür kritisiert, daß angeblich vereinzelnd mal eine CPU den vollen Boosttakt nicht ganz erreicht hat?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Weil es einen Unterschied macht, wenn der höchste Boosttakt in keinem Szenario erreicht werden kann, oder ob der höchste Boosttakt nur in bestimmten Szenarien erreicht wird.
Die höchste Stufe beim Intel gilt eh nur für Singlecore, aber da erreicht er auch diesen Takt.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2019)

Und wer sagt, daß es im Falle von AMD nicht nur ein Einzelfall ist, daß der Boosttakt mal nicht erreicht wurde?
Kann doch immer mal eine CPU defekt sein oder nicht ganz den Vorgaben entsprechen, egal von welchem Hersteller!


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Aber Tim, stell dir vor du kaufst ne Packung Eier in der laut Hersteller mindestens 6 Eier sind, aber bis zu 10 Stück drinnen sein könnten.

Wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass bei den 100.000 Kartons nur 2 mit 10 Stück dabei sind und der Rest meist 7 oder 8 Eier enthält könnte man sich die Werbung "bis zu 10 Eier" pro Packung sparen und einfach 8 Eier pro Packung verkaufen. Gleichzeitig müsste man dann den Preis überdenken, denn niemand würde 8 Eier zum Preis von 10 Eiern kaufen.

MfG

Der Eiermann


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2019)

Wenn mindestens 6 und bis zu maximal 10 Stück drinn sein können, wäre man mit 8 doch sehr gut bedient!
Wenn ich mir den heutigen Markt (egal ob nun Elektronik oder Lebensmittel) anschaue, dann würde ich bei dieser Werbung erwarten, daß in 100.000 Kartons einmal 10 drinn sind und sonst immer nur 6, damit wäre die Werbung schon keine Lüge!


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2019)

Darum ging es auch nicht, sondern um deine Äußerung in Beitrag 32. Somit ist klar, dass es sich nicht um einen Ausreißer oder Defekt handelt.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Juli 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, daß es im Falle von AMD nicht nur ein Einzelfall ist, daß der Boosttakt mal nicht erreicht wurde?
> Kann doch immer mal eine CPU defekt sein oder nicht ganz den Vorgaben entsprechen, egal von welchem Hersteller!



Das sagen die Käufer und Tester ^^
Ich besitze nun auch den 3700X und seine 4,40Ghz erreicht er nur in ganz ganz selten Fällen und dann auch nur für ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde. In der Regel bosstet er bei Anwendungen und Games mit 4,20-4,30 GHz was in meinen Augen ein super Ergebnis ist. 
Bei einem Freund mit X570 Chipsatz ist es genau das gleiche.

Den Minimum Takt von 3,60 GHz habe ich aber auch noch nie erreicht.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Der macht klasse Videos. Schaue ihn sehr gerne.
> Auch toll wie er zeigt, das ein Chipsatzlüfter gar nicht notwendig ist.



haben sie nur raufgeklatsch um diese mobo preise zu rechtfertigen


----------



## scorplord (22. Juli 2019)

Wo ist euer verdammtes Problem? 

Auszug Produktspezifikationen (Quelle Mindfactory AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de )

Prozessortakt: 3,8 GHz
*Max.* Boosttakt: 4,6 GHz

Da ist nichts garantiert aber ja schmeißt mit Täuschung und Betrug um euch als Vorwürfe... Ist auch bei Intel nicht anders. Und ja am besten noch neuere UEFIs abwarten und dann sollte das behoben sein. Bessere Kommunikation seitens AMD zu dem Thema wäre aber wünschenswert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

Ich verstehs auch nicht wirklich.

Wenn ich mir nen 9900K kaufe und den innerhalb seiner Intel-Specs betreibe (also 95W+ 28 Sekunden lang ~120W) landet der bei meinem Workload allcore zwischen 4 und 4,2 GHz.
Jetzt hab ich den 3900X drin und wenn ich damit das gleiche mache landet er zwischen 3,9 und 4,2 GHz allcore.

Beide Hersteller geben als Maxboost 4,6 oder gar 5 GHz an und beide CPUs erreichen diesen Maxboost unter realen Bedingungen und unter Einhaltung ihrer Werksspezifikationen so gut wie nie. Der einzige Vorteil den ein 9900K an der Stelle hat ist man kann ihn vergleichsweise einfach manuell dazu bringen seinen maximalboost allcore zu halten was ein 3900X definitiv nicht kann - aber auch das stört mich weniger, denn ein 3900X @Stock (~140-150W) ist in dem was ich tue noch immer bedeutend schneller als ein 9900K @5+ GHz (150-200W).


----------



## lutari (22. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil es einen Unterschied macht, wenn der höchste Boosttakt in keinem Szenario erreicht werden kann, oder ob der höchste Boosttakt nur in bestimmten Szenarien erreicht wird.
> Die höchste Stufe beim Intel gilt eh nur für Singlecore, aber da erreicht er auch diesen Takt.



Das ist aber auch abhängig vom Mainboard und den Einstellungen. Bei den meisten OEM-Boards wirst du die 5 GHz vermutlich nie sehen.
Und bei AMD würde ich erstmal abwarten, aber nach aktuellen Stand macht der maximale Boost keinerlei Sinn, aber wäre theoretisch möglich. 
Zen 2 und Intel lassen sich auch schwer vergleichen, weil der Takt des Zen 2 von vielen Automatiken abhängt. Bei Intel ist es deutlich einfacher gestaltet.


----------

